# Canon lens 70-200 or tamron 70-200?



## Malgorzata2008 (May 16, 2017)

I want to buy canon lens 70-200/2.8L IS II USM  or tamron SP 70-200 price is 600$ different than canon I need some advice


----------



## Destin (May 16, 2017)

The newest Tamron 70-200 2.8 G2 is getting amazing reviews and many are calling it the best value 70-200 on the market. It's made well and produces results that are, in my opinion, equal to or better than the OEM equivalents. 

I have the previous version of the Tamron (70-200 2.8 VC) and absolutely love it. 

I say buy the Tamron and you won't regret it. If you wanna dump an extra $600 on a lens just to get a white one with the canon name on it, go ahead. But I wouldn't.


----------

